# Using Vitamins to help my DP/DR



## Swinea (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello my name is Swinea.

I have been struggling with DP/DR for about 3 months now. It has been so bad that I do not feel like I am actually living. I have feel like I am in a dream world. My mind has shut off and I feel like I am on auto pilot. I am able to do things I just don't have any thought on doing them.

I have started to fight back and I plan on curing my DP/DR.

Recently I have started taking Adderall. I was doing this for about 3 weeks and then started looking online for things to decrease a tolerance to the drug. I then stumbled across taking vitamin b.

I have recently started taking vitamin b and I do not feel like taking Adderall anymore. I have stopped using the drug.

The B vitamin has helped tremendously. I also take a multivitamin and a fish oil as well as vitamin C.

I know I am deficient in vitamin B because when I take it I feel alive again. I want to have conversations and I feel like I own my body. The only problem is that my body only feels better for a couple of hours. To stop this I have started taking more vitamin B throughout the day. As well as stop worrying about anything because stress depletes the vitamin b(as well as c!) in your body.

I take a b100 complex in the morning before breakfast. Then I usually take a b50 after I workout and just a normal b complex throughout the day. I just went to vitamin shop today and picked up two bottles of vitamin b12 5000mcg. I took one lozenge and in about 10 minutes my DP/DR went away.

I have a question on helping keep my DP/DR at bay: Will DMAE help me on top of my vitamin B? Are there any known affects on the brain or any damage that can be caused by DMAE? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks again, and I have faith that we all can be cured by DP/DR.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Swinea said:


> Hello my name is Swinea.
> 
> I have been struggling with DP/DR for about 3 months now. It has been so bad that I do not feel like I am actually living. I have feel like I am in a dream world. My mind has shut off and I feel like I am on auto pilot. I am able to do things I just don't have any thought on doing them.
> 
> ...


Amazing rezults with the b12. I took 1000 mcg per day at some point and it did nothing. What kind of b12 is it ? methylcobalamin or cyanocobalamin ? Supposedly the first is better since it doesnt leave any cyanide in you. I also tried DMAE- did nothing for me either.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you sure you should be taking 3 or 4 vit b pills a day? You can have too much of that kind of thing. If you think you're dificient you should get levels checked by a dr.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> Are you sure you should be taking 3 or 4 vit b pills a day? You can have too much of that kind of thing. If you think you're dificient you should get levels checked by a dr.


I've seen some pretty exaggerated concern about vitamins and such but this tops it all. It works for him. If it worked for me that's all I'd need to know and I wouldn't be terribly alarmed about an overdose even if I knew it risked killing me. It certainly wouldn't stop me from taking pills that took away my DP.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Didn't tell anyone to stop. You just can't just take something 4, 5 times a day


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> Didn't tell anyone to stop. You just can't just take something 4, 5 times a day


Anyway he was taking one b100 becomplex that says it should be taken once a day and then a b50 which means he was taking 50% more than what the bottle of b100 says you should take. The normal bcomplex he was taking after that is not much of a factor- its concentration is way lower than those other 2.


----------

